# weird milky growth on live rock



## jtodd1122 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello to all, I am worried about my tank, as I was doing a water change today, I noticed that there was a very light milky, silky growth on nearly all the live rock. I have a Puffer, pseudochromis, 2 damsels and a picasso. i was hoping someone could tell me what this is, as it looks like algae, or something that shouldnt be there anyways, please help me!!Thanks


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

if you can provide pics, that would help a bunch. What are your water parameters? And how long has your tank been set up, and how big is it?


----------



## jtodd1122 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, I am without a didital camera right now, but I thought a more accurate description might help, the matter is more like "cobwebs" than milky. And my ph and alkalinity are fine.The tank ihas been going for about 3-4 months


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

hmm, i've never heard of that. It COULD by cyano (a bad form of 'algae', actually bacteria), but I don't know if cyano comes in white.

Do you know your nitrate and phosphate levels? And what kind of water do you use for mixing saltwater and doing top-offs? Do you use tap water, or do you use RO/DI or some other form of filtered water?

Basically, I'm hoping to identify or eliminate the possibility of this being a bad thing or a sign of not-so-good water quality. If I can't tell what it is, at least maybe I can help you figure out if its bad or not!


----------

